# 'As Real as it Gets in India' -Flight Simulator 2004



## karthik49 (Aug 1, 2005)

*Hi,*

For those of you who are not familiar with this 'game', it's the closest u can get to flying a real jet from ur PC. The flightsim online community is probably the largest on the web and incase u didnt know, we have an Indian one too at **india.simflight.net* Forum: **forums.simflight.com/viewforum.php?f=201*

There are literrally thousands and thousands of addon downloads available for FS be it payware or freeware. Although it's mostly American and European stuff, once you head to *simFlight India u will see a few Indian ones too including all major airlines in India*. The forum on simFlight India has never been more active with both pros and amateur flight simmers interacting. 

You will find that this 'game' appeals to both young and old and professionals working in the Aviation industry. So incase you have trouble landing that jet, there are real pilots to tell you exactly how it should be done. FS is like no other 'game' where it takes time to master the art of flying and all the simmers agree that its a constant learning experience where ur not wasting ur time sitting in front of ur monitor. 

We'll shortly be introducing a FS screenshot competition as well with attractive prizes, _so if you have the need for some serious speed_ head down to *simFlight India (*india.simflight.net)* and also the recently launched *Indian Flight Sim Design Group(*free.hostdepartment.com/i/infsd/)* who offer very realistic looking Indian aircraft and scenery downloads. Also online events are organised occasionally and even join a *'Virtual Indian Airline' at INDIANAIR (*perso.wanadoo.fr/ggl/indianair/index.html)*

*Other non-Indian FS websites:

*www.avsim.com

*www.flightsim.com

*www.simviation.com

*www.simflight.com*


-Karthik
simFlight India Team

Here are a few FS2004 screenshots:

*forums.simflight.com/files/bahraine_210.jpg
*forums.simflight.com/files/telavive_189.jpg
*forums.simflight.com/files/untitled-3_copy_675.jpg


----------



## Keith Sebastian (Aug 1, 2005)

Hi Karthik,

For a while I thought I was browsing Simflight instead of Digit. I see you're trying to increase FS Awareness.    Goodonya mate! Keep up the good work. I'd posted a few screenies here too.
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/viewtopic.php?t=24156&highlight=flight+simulator

PS: How's Project Bangalore coming along??

Cheers,
Keith


----------



## Keith Sebastian (Aug 1, 2005)

Expanding on your "As real as it gets" theme, have a read through this.

*www.flightsim.com/cgi/kds?$=main/feature/gaii.htm

Can't get any more real than this (on a home PC i mean   )

This is an excellent article written by a real world pilot and a flight simmer. While Tony Vallillo is actually flying a B767 from New York to Rome, Chuck Gehman does the same simultaneously sitting on his PC. Both compare notes at the end. Check it out for some excellent real world pictures.

I've just purchased the Level D 767 a couple of days back. Been enjoying every moment and I think I'll fly the "Golden Argosy" myself tonight. 

BTW, stay tuned for PMDG's upcoming 747. This will be the best addon for FS ever.

*forums.avsim.net/dcboard.php?az=show_topic&forum=136&topic_id=89052&mesg_id=89052&page=

Enjoy!
Keith


----------



## aceman (Aug 5, 2005)

Try lock on , Extremellyyyyyyyyyyyyyy realistic, took ages to properly to handle a mig-29 ( after two patches) , though shot some baddies with f-15 with a bit more of ease.

........but the most realistic is falcon 4.0 (yep the up dataed),even ms flight sim cannot match this realsimm.

----guys without a joy stick, don't even think of installing these games


----------



## Keith Sebastian (Aug 5, 2005)

aceman said:
			
		

> even ms flight sim cannot match this realsimm.



LOL. You made my day.  The only thing that beats MSFS in realism is a multi million dollar full motion simulator owned by airline co's. They'll cost you thousands of dollars for a few hours of simulated sessions. OR a real aircraft.

LOMAC, IL2 etc are good, but they can't simulate the whole world. And are quite limited when it comes to weather, scenery etc. Also, they don't encourage users to do things by the book.

I know for a fact that MSFS is used by flight schools world over. I've visited Kangan Batman TAFE in Melbourne. They use it for C172 familiarisation. They even have a C172 addon freely available (search RealAir Simulations).

I know for a fact that Pacific Blue (sub. of Virgin Blue) use PMDG737 addon for MSFS to help pilots start their type rating training for Boeing 737NG. Visit Cpt. Brad Marsh's webpage here - *homepage.powerup.com.au/~speedy/

If you have the time and resources, you could even buld a home cockpit and interface it with MSFS - 
*www.a320project.com/
*www.simbuild.com/ole.htm

If you'd like to know how advanced MSFS plane addons are, visit - 
*www.precisionmanuals.com/html/747400.htm
*www.leveldsim.com/sevensix_screenshots.asp

Download and read LevelD's 767 manual to get an idea of how accurately systems are modelled.
*www.leveldsim.com/files/Level-D67-Manual.exe

And, what about scenery?
*www.megascenery.com/
*www.megascenery.com/vol1-us.htm

If you like shoot-em-up fighters with accurate systems/flight modelling - 
*www.avsim.com/pages/0603/lago_f-16/lago_f16.html
*www.avsim.com/pages/0405/A10/A10.htm
 MORE HERE 

If you wanna fly with real pilots and real atc online -
*ivao.org/hq/
*www.vatsim.net/


Also before you make any further frivolous comments read through links posted by Karthik and the Golden Argosy article in my previous post.

*Edit, Add:* What makes MSFS more challenging than any other sim? Weather. Try landing a very basic Cessna172 with a gusting 15 knot crosswind, <1mile visiblity and absolute rotten weather. Throw in some updrafts and down drafts and you'll see what I mean. Active Sky V will pump in real weather in real time. All you need is an internet connection. *www.hifisim.com/activesky5.htm

-Keith


----------



## premrajeev (Aug 5, 2005)

hey keith,

I have an fx 5200 gfx card, running fs 2004, but the graphics were not anywhere near the posted pic !! what should be the reason ? fx5200 ??

pls advise..


----------



## Keith Sebastian (Aug 5, 2005)

Default graphics are nothing to write home about.  Anyway, what's your system config and what settings do you use in FS9?

Before you reply, search - 
*forums.simflight.com/
*forums.simflight.com/viewforum.php?f=201&sid=658f0133c7d54055510f66b9319704d6
and
*forums.avsim.net/dcboard.php?az=show_topics&forum=102&page=  (currently down due to excessive load created by the PMDG release)

Keith


----------



## karthik49 (Aug 6, 2005)

Hi Rajeev,

The screenshots above of the Air India were believe it or not taken with Intel's 64mb onboard extreme graphics! I did not have a video card when I took those shots.

Theres no probs with ur video card, just play around with ur settings a bit and make sure u have plenty of RAM. FS needs a lot of it especially for high quality  addons.

But now that I do have a video card, wait till you see the screenshots I'll be posting shortly. 

My updated sys specs:

P4 2.4, 256mb 5200 GFX
512 DDR

Regards,

Karthik
*india.simflight.net


----------



## premrajeev (Aug 8, 2005)

Dear Kartik,

My bad.
I have'nt configured my graphics.that was the prob. This is the first time i fail to do so in any game, but that showed the difference..Now all my settings are maximum and extreme..the gaphics are much better now...well..but i am trying hard to land my cessena on bombay intl airport...i cant even take-off with a boing 747..as soon as it takes off..if stalls and crashes down..

my config is : athlon xp 2400 , gfx 5200 128mb, 512 mb ram..


----------

